# Eggs for the 4th time.....



## TOOTHY KILLER (Sep 4, 2004)

Ok... Well I have a 58 Gallon tank with 3 red bellys (8" male) (5" ?) (6" female)....about 3 months ago two of them paired off and at least once a month they have been laying eggs.. The 1st time I left the eggs in there .....2-3 days later they were gone....The 2nd time I got a 15 gallon tank put water from the parent tank in there with a heater and netted the eggs out (what a job!)







Well that night the temp spiked and killed all the eggs by morning. The 3rd time I left them in the parent tank with the intentions of syphoning out the fry when they appeared. But around the 3rd to 4th night my power went out and all my water levels went through the roof thus almost ....almost ...killing my 3 buddys!!! I mean they looked bad!!! swolen mouths, dead looking color swimming with mouths open on the oldest some scales were missing with some red down to flesh on one side...(not sure from this incident but may be from scale nipping durring breeding??)...I had to do a water change...put some salt in there and also some melafix. Well it has been about a week now every body is fine they had a good full recovery...But this morning!!! I found more eggs







what should I do??? Im tired of no results







they look fertilized Mr. 8" is guarding them as we speak... Is it ok th leave them in there and syphon out the fry..and how do you get the eggs out if you wanted to when they are stuck to the gravel???
New Guy
Junior


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I never had experience with eggs but i would let the 8" gaurd the eggs till they hatch and take out the fry.


----------



## TOOTHY KILLER (Sep 4, 2004)

Anyone who has had some experience with this would be greatly apprecieated.....Id like to know bwfore its too late....as I said before they laid them @ about midnight 9/3/04.....


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

Wait till they hatch and siphon the fry. It will be too hard to siphon the eggs themselves without destroying most of them.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

couldnt you just net out all the gravel that has eggs on them?


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

The first hatch I waited for the fry to show. I siphoned them out and washed them through a fry cage. Your LFS should have this. it usually cost around $5-$6. I left the fry cage on the same tank, so you will have the same water parameters. The fry already started to grow as we speak feeding on brine. Then, a week later they laid eggs again. I separated the eggs immediately using the same process, yet in a different fry cage. The fry are starting to show in the cage, soon they must be fed with brine.


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

Dude my reds keep laying eggs as well, I was wondering if the cage works or not, I have about 50 babies in a 12 gallon nano cube but it is like a toilet bowl(too much current).

Please advise as of the luck with the net. I have seen them $5.99

thanks,
Rick


----------



## TOOTHY KILLER (Sep 4, 2004)

The eggs all disapeared.....gone







dont know why....The eggs never hatched....Not sure what I have to do to get some fry...... I have that net cage thing..... I was going to put the fry in there & in the parent tank but..... I guess I have to wait till next time.... Its nice to know other people are having better luck than me...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

TK,

Its not about luck rather good fish keeping husbandry. It took me several spawns to get the right conditions. Somes spawns died regardless of what I did. That I pointed to poor fertilization. Best advice I can give is to keep a clean tank and use water from the mother tank. Looks like your doing the right things so far. Keep a good log and analyze what you've done through each spawn. Sooner or later you'll have more frys than you can handle.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

wHAT R U GUYS WATER PARAMETERS, AND R U DOING ANYTHING TO MAKE THEM LAY EGGS R DO THEY JUST DO IT ON THERE OWN?Do u guys do frequent water changes?feed different types of foods simulate the water season.Please let me know!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

As for my pairs I dont even try. In the past Ive tried everything you've mentioned. When one technique did not work I would quickly follow-up with the other. Sometimes it worked but the majority of the time it would just stress them out. Since then I just keep up on water quality and feed either smelt or catfish fillets. Keep up on fish husbandry and the rest will follow.


----------



## TOOTHY KILLER (Sep 4, 2004)

I do 25% water changes with gravel vac once a week. Did one last night as a matter of fact.. To take out the old eggs. They spawn soon after a water change and gravel vac. They like a clean environment to lay the eggs in. My advise to others is to keep it clean in there and they will pay you back in fry....I just havent got paid yet thats all....


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

TOOTHY KILLER said:


> ...... I have that net cage thing..... I was going to put the fry in there & in the parent tank but.....


The fry nets do not work. The conditions in the parent tank are not right for rasing fry. If you wish to raise the fry, the eggs will have to be syphoned out into a fry tank. I used to syphon the eggs strait into the the fry tank, fill it up high enough for you sponge filter to work. Add alittle disolved salt to help with the hatching

It all has to do with trail and error. You don't have to worry about getting right the first couple of times. Most likley, your P's will start breeding like rabbits.

*Until your mama P is brutaly murdered*









keep us posted


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hEY THANKS FOR THE RESPONSES GUYS THEY HAVE BEEN DUALLY NOTED, AND IF MY SIMULATION DOSENT WRK ILL TRY IT YOUR WAY
i MEAN IT FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY FRY spawn.Thanks alot, sorry about the caps.Damn computer!


----------



## TOOTHY KILLER (Sep 4, 2004)

Right now they are doing it







again!!! They are verticle doing the dirty... dirty.







......... I need some advise this time....What should I do wait to see fry or what???? This will be the 5th time....There will be eggs in there in the morning I gurantee it.... Any help is greatly apprecieated.....


----------

